# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Natuurlijke Groeihormonen

## white

Wie heeft er ervaring met natuurlijke groeihormonen bevoordeeld met het product Gaba of kent er iemand een andere natuurlijk groeihormoon die wel degelijk en efficiënt werkt hopelijk dat mij hier iemand daar mee kan helpen

----------


## dodo

Wat wil je hiermee bereiken?

----------


## dodo

Vraag ook aan Muhtar, die weet er meer..

----------


## skydirk

gaba, arginine, ornithine, lysine enz.. geen ongezonde middelen maar of het voor meer groeihormoonafgifte zorgt. ik weet het niet. is nooit bewezen. ik neem af en toe gaba voor het slapengaan omdat je er goed van slaapt. ik denk dat al die zogezegde groeihormoonreleasers kwakzalverij zijn. maar het zijn wel aminozuren die ik als sportmens ook gebruik.

----------


## ppolleke

Gaba doet wel degelijk zeer uitzonderlijke dingen...het verbeterd de slaap en zogt voor zeer levendige dromen. Diepere slaap is inter-actie en meer groeihormoon maar niet in die mate dat je het zal merken.
Meer uitgerust zal je wel merken en bij een dossis van 4 tot 8gram (jaja...maar zelf even langzaam aan opbouwen )...voel je zeer duidelijk een 'sterk tintelend' gevoel eventueel beetje naar adem snakkend (omgekeerd als cafeine)...

----------

